# Lets play a game...



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lady Antebellum has changed their name to "LadyA". The Dixie Chicks has change their name to "The Chicks". The crazy left has every one petrified but I don't want to talk about that. I'm just curious, under the ever changing standards for political correctness what bands should change their name and what should they change them to?
I can't think of any to list but I'm going to give it some thought. Lets see what this community can come up with. Should be interesting. I could see *Lynyrd Skynyrd* having a hard time because of their image but I don't think the name it self means anything politically incorrect. Although the name is derived from high school gym teacher Leonard Skinner. Maybe we should look in to his background.


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

No one seems to be telling DEATH to change their name...lol

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

found these through google

* Smashing Pumpkins*
*Complainant*: The Vegan Society of Australia
*Reasons*: Pumpkins have feelings too

*Blind Melon *
*Complainant*: Vision Australia
*Reason*: Insensitive to the vision impaired

* Live *
*Complainant*: Australian Funeral Directors Association
*Reason*: Offensive to dead people

*Guns N’ Roses*
*Complainant*: Gun Control Australia
*Reason*: Promoting an appetite for destruction

*Regurgitator*
*Complainant*: Eating Disorders Association Inc 
*Reason*: Unnecessary reminder for those with eating disorders

*Bush *
*Complainant*: Hair & Beauty Industry Association
*Reason*: Offensive to those who wax


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Lady Antebellum has changed their name to "LadyA". The Dixie Chicks has change their name to "The Chicks". The crazy left has every one petrified but I don't want to talk about that. I'm just curious, under the ever changing standards for political correctness what bands should change their name and what should they change them to?
> I can't think of any to list but I'm going to give it some thought. Lets see what this community can come up with. Should be interesting. I could see *Lynyrd Skynyrd* having a hard time because of their image but I don't think the name it self means anything politically incorrect. Although the name is derived from high school gym teacher Leonard Skinner. Maybe we should look in to his background.


Nah, it's the school they went too that's bad......burn it to the ground or call it Bubba Lee.
Virginia School Board Votes to Change Name of Robert E. Lee High School: 'It’s the Least We Can Do'


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> found these through google
> 
> * Smashing Pumpkins*
> *Complainant*: The Vegan Society of Australia
> ...


You forgot AC/DC. Complainant.....Missionary Sex Ass. Reason.....It's just not natural.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

What about all the sports teams? Indians, Hawks, Redskins, Chiefs.... Etc etc...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

guitarperson2
and don't ask 'what's wrong with being sexy?'


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Let's see, The Kentucky Headhunters, The Georgia Satellites, North Mississippi, Dixie Dregs and Alabama Shakes to name a few. The Doobie Brothers can stay, got to mellow out somehow but Confederate Railroad should be right at the top of the list.




Especially since they are associated with guys like David Allen Coe and Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

no way Butthole Surfers gets away clean (notice the double aunt andre)
Judas Priest...uh-uh.
Bare Naked Ladies...that was controversial 30 yrs ago even
One direction….that sounds kind of homophobic...or heterophobic...I dunno it just isn't sexually ambiguous enough, somehow.
Queensryche....jeez, that one sounded kinda gay and kinda neonazi at the same time, even back then!
The Police.....no fucking way.
Cherry Poppin Daddies....goddamn....
Panic! at the disco...that sounds like that terrorist incident at the gay Miami night club a few years ago. TOO SOON!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Diablo said:


> Bare Naked Ladies...that was controversial 30 yrs ago even


They probably would've gotten nowhere had it not been for Mayor June Rowlands.

Eight foot-in-mouth gaffes by Toronto councillors

_*1. December 1991*

Mayor June Rowlands infamously barred The Barenaked Ladies from playing a New Year’s Eve show at Nathan Phillips Square on the grounds that their name objectifies women. She tried to make amends a few years later by offering the band a key to the city, but their lead singer, Steven Page, refused. “I think it was a symbolic gesture of making up with the City of Toronto. I also see it as a symbolic gesture of the beginning of campaign season, and Mayor Rowlands doesn't have my vote, " he told the Star in 1994._


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> What about all the sports teams? Indians, Hawks, Redskins, Chiefs.... Etc etc...


Some of those should have been changed decades ago. Anybody who needs to be told some of those are racist is being willfully ignorant.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Back in 1990 I came off the road as a musician and started working in industry. A good friend got me in a factory as a laborer and I worked my way into sales within 18 months or so.

It was a great opportunity and a real eye opener in terms of what a normal living wage was supposed to be.

The company was into heavy forestry equipment and pulp and paper equipment manufacturing.

They wanted to name a new product the Bushwacker.

Even back then (1990~1991) I and my director (boss) quickly advised them of the potential that 1st nations people might find that a bit offensive.

They listened.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

So will Lady A (A) or Lady A (B) change their/her name? 
Pre-existing "Lady A" not happy about Lady Antebellum's new name
and will you be able to drive your Jeep Cherokee to one of their or The Chicks concerts and park it safely with this stuck on your back window?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cause the times, they are a changing.


Sure, we used to be able to do all kinds of cool things back when we "knew better".

Things like driving around with a beer between our legs, having first consumed four or five others.....

Beating your wife (as long as the rod is no bigger than your thumb) I borrowed that one from a book.

How about driving around with the kids and pets bouncing around in the family car without seatbelts?

There are ample examples of shit we used to do that we know was incredibly wrong for one reason or another.

Change will come. You can drag your heels all you like, but you won't stop it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Cause the times, they are a changing.
> 
> 
> Sure, we used to be able to do all kinds of cool things back when we "knew better".
> ...


Of all the change that could be done or needs to be done we've got country names with southern references at the forefront. No wonder society is going crazy. 
As for sports teams named after questionable native references, it never bothered me.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It doesn't bother me either. On the contrary all this polical correctness is bullshit. Aunt Jemima, Uncle Ben, Eskimo Pies.... When is it going to end? Shall we start erasing history because it offends some people? North America was built on racism. Nothing to be proud of but we can't be burying the truth because of over sensitive zealots.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Of all the change that could be done or needs to be done we've got country names with southern references at the forefront. No wonder society is going crazy.
> As for sports teams named after questionable native references, it never bothered me.


At the forefront?

Not even close. It's out of political correctness that they're changing names voluntarily, probably taking advice from their lawyers and managers but I'd hardly call that the forefront of the current winds of change.

and, I'm also not offended personally although I do get weary of the French bashing and racism against the French which seems acceptable to many in society.

See? It's not up to me to decide what's offensive to others and apparently many of us just can't tell.

I guess that's why society as a whole has to set standards.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


>


Change that to Black Man or White Man chewing tobacco.

Now market test those.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> It doesn't bother me either. On the contrary all this polical correctness is bullshit. Aunt Jemima, Uncle Ben, Eskimo Pies.... When is it going to end? Shall we start erasing history because it offends some people? North America was built on racism. Nothing to be proud of but we can't be burying the truth because of over sensitive zealots.


If they rewrite history based on the statues they've torn down and removed then Columbus never sailed the ocean blue and Ryerson better change it's name. Sir John A will have to watch out too.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Haven't you heard? The town of Dundas Ontario is up in arms because it turns out their namesake was a racist. And they want to change Dundas Street as well!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Haven't you heard? The town of Dundas Ontario is up in arms because it turns out their namesake was a racist. And they want to change Dundas Street as well!


I wonder what will happen when it hits Washington.....any Washington. Seems George was a slave owner.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, everyone will be jumping on the band wagon.

If we're going to do this, let's go with letters and numbers, no more tributes to people who will later be found to be unworthy.

Replacing one person's name with another is a waste of time IMO. Who know which way the political winds will be blowing in 50 years?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> I wonder what will happen when it hits Washington.....any Washington. Seems George was a slave owner.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yup, everyone will be jumping on the band wagon.
> 
> If we're going to do this, let's go with letters and numbers, no more tributes to people who will later be found to be unworthy.
> 
> Replacing one person's name with another is a waste of time IMO. Who know which way the political winds will be blowing in 50 years?


Yes we can have names like District 1, 2, 3.... like on hunger games or Sector 1, 2, 3....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Yup, everyone will be jumping on the band wagon.
> 
> If we're going to do this, let's go with letters and numbers, no more tributes to people who will later be found to be unworthy.
> 
> Replacing one person's name with another is a waste of time IMO. Who know which way the political winds will be blowing in 50 years?


I'm just waiting for another 7 of 9.








Since I've never worried about the "political winds of change" I won't worry about which way they are going to be blowing in 50 years. 


guitarman2 said:


> Yes we can have names like District 1, 2, 3.... like on hunger games or Sector 1, 2, 3....


Just stay away from District 9


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I'm just waiting for another 7 of 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a guy who doesn't worry about the "political winds of change" you sure have a lot to say about them, LOL.

You want to waste more time and money in 50 years(or whenever)?

The point is, what's cool today will not necessarily be cool then so why waste time, money and energy trying to predict?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes we can have names like District 1, 2, 3.... like on hunger games or Sector 1, 2, 3....



Or like Calgary which was laid out intelligently with streets oriented one way and avenues going the other(please correct me if I'm wrong).

I think Lincoln, Nebraska has that also.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> It doesn't bother me either. On the contrary all this political correctness is bullshit. Aunt Jemima, Uncle Ben, Eskimo Pies.... When is it going to end? Shall we start erasing history because it offends some people? North America was built on racism. Nothing to be proud of but we can't be burying the truth because of over sensitive zealots.


I don't agree that North America was built on racism. Especially Canada. We hosted an underground railroad as well as many Northern states. Were their racist people along the way. Absolutely. But where we've gotten today is North America US and Canada is about the least racist countries in the world. 
Organizations like BLM cause division with their Marxist ideologies. Yes the founder is admittedly a trained Marxist.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Maybe not built on racism but built by racists. Sir John A. is at the top of the list!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm offended by The Chicks. It's offensive to women referring to them as Chicks. Unless they are talking about baby chickens of course then that's ok as long as there is parental consent. I think the safest route is for them to change their name to simply, "The".


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Back in 1990 I came off the road as a musician and started working in industry. A good friend got me in a factory as a laborer and I worked my way into sales within 18 months or so.
> 
> It was a great opportunity and a real eye opener in terms of what a normal living wage was supposed to be.
> 
> ...


I actually have no idea why 1st nations people would find that offensive.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

NSFW Warning: The 13 Most Offensive Band Names Of All Time — Kerrang!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Some of those should have been changed decades ago. Anybody who needs to be told some of those are racist is being willfully ignorant.


I agree. And some of the imagery was terrible...Like the Cleveland Indians logo/mascot.
Plus, they don't make sense...Natives aren't exactly the luckiest of people, historically....why would you name your team after them?
Kansas City Chiefs? Should be Kansas City Kardashians.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> At the forefront?
> 
> Not even close. It's out of political correctness that they're changing names voluntarily, probably taking advice from their lawyers and managers but I'd hardly call that the forefront of the current winds of change.
> 
> ...


At some point, the white on white xenophobia against the Irish, Poles and Italians got played out...that leaves those cheese-eating surrender monkeys...err, sorry...."the French".

Pity, theyre always saying nice things about anglophones/americans though


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Of all the change that could be done or needs to be done we've got country names with southern references at the forefront. No wonder society is going crazy.
> As for sports teams named after questionable native references, it never bothered me.


Lady Antebellum are good peeps...they'll get back to solving the nations problems in no time once the name change is done.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> At some point, the white on white xenophobia against the Irish, Poles and Italians got played out...that leaves those cheese-eating surrender monkeys...err, sorry...."the French".
> 
> Pity, theyre always saying nice things about anglophones/americans though


A good example of the typical anti-French racism we see on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Milkman said:


> A good example of the typical anti-French racism we see on a pretty regular basis.


All cultures throw rocks at other cultures...Individuals can be enlightened, but group identities always err on the side of stupid...a reflection of the human condition. Laws and controlled speech will fail miserably. We aren`t a mature enough species at this point to evolve past tribalism...end of story.


This is a political thread now....just sayin`...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It would probably help if we got the terms right. 'French' isn't a race - being anti-French isn't racist. Being anti-caucasion would be.



knight_yyz said:


> It doesn't bother me either. On the contrary all this polical correctness is bullshit. Aunt Jemima, Uncle Ben, Eskimo Pies.... When is it going to end? Shall we start erasing history because it offends some people? North America was built on racism. Nothing to be proud of but we can't be burying the truth because of over sensitive zealots.


Have you noticed that only the nations that were created as 'mixing pots' are the ones experiencing overt 'racism'. It's a pretty natural human tendency. And if you think 'racism' is bad here, you should try a few mono-cultural places that didn't, and still do not, allow significant racial mixing, like Russia or China. Their racism is not opposed by their govts in those places and you don't see protests or backlash because the groups being targetted are too small and have next to no rights to protest the problem. At least ours is out in the open, we can see it and perhaps starting to be dealt with. But that doesn't mean we have more of it, just that we are more willing to expose it and deal with it because there is, believe it or not, more equality here than in those other places.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jim Wellington said:


> All cultures throw rocks at other cultures...Individuals can be enlightened, but group identities always err on the side of stupid...a reflection of the human condition. Laws and controlled speech will fail miserably. We aren`t a mature enough species at this point to evolve past tribalism...end of story.
> 
> 
> This is a political thread now....just sayin`...


I don't agree. Which political party is being promoted or denigrated?

If we can't even discuss current affairs and what's on EVERYBODY's TV screens on a daily basis, what's the point of this forum?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> A good example of the typical anti-French racism we see on a pretty regular basis.


No it isn't. It was a tongue in cheek comment completely in jest.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> No it isn't. It was a tongue in cheek comment completely in jest.


Intent does not change to meaning of the words and it's the kind of stereotype we have been subjected to for decades.

I understand that you posted in in jest. I get that.

But it does point out how common and accepted it seems to be.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I don't agree. Which political party is being promoted or denigrated?
> 
> If we can't even discuss current affairs and what's on EVERYBODY's TV screens on a daily basis, what's the point of this forum?


We are discussing the fact that performers are changing their brand to appease a mobilized political agenda...

How is that not a political discussion?

I was just referring to the fact that this thread may eventually have to be moved into the Political Pundit section of the forum. 

The main point of this forum is discussion of guitars and music, but we`ve all been politicized as of late due to current events.

Anything else I can help you with?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guncho said:


> change their name to simply, "The".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jim Wellington said:


> We are discussing the fact that performers are changing their brand to appease a mobilized political agenda...
> 
> How is that not a political discussion?
> 
> ...




Spin again.

Politically correct does not make something political. I think political is discussing the performance (or lack thereof) of one party or candidate or another, elections et cetera.

Just because the word "political" appears doesn't mean we can't discuss current affairs.

And by the way, the section of this forum is entitled The Open Mic (Non Music Related).


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guncho said:


> NSFW Warning: The 13 Most Offensive Band Names Of All Time — Kerrang!


* WANK FOR PEACE*_
Until splitting up in 2016, Wank For Peace were one of France’s best melodic hardcore bands. They said they were never asked about the band name in France, “because people there don’t get how shitty the name is”. Turns out it was a spur-of-the-moment temporary name created when they had a show booked but no name, and it stuck due to their desires to avoid both fame and “hardcore credibility” type names._


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

"Spin again."

I`m impressed with your ability to ignore the obvious...you must be great with children.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jim Wellington said:


> "Spin again."
> 
> I`m impressed with your ability to ignore the obvious...you must be great with children.


Good track record so far, but I don't usually have to deal with children here.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Well stick with what you`re good at then...adults would like to talk too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319062


If I wanted to start a band that would really offend people, I would call it "You people".



Or....The cheese-eating surrender monkeys 
I'm sorry, Im an asshole... I cant resist...Its the Friday of a long week before my vacation, when my in-laws are coming to visit and my wifes been a frigid bitch for weeks. I need to get it out of my system.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Intent does not change to meaning of the words and it's the kind of stereotype we have been subjected to for decades.
> 
> I understand that you posted in in jest. I get that.
> 
> But it does point out how common and accepted it seems to be.


Curious, what was the most offensive part, the part about eating cheese, or the part about having a history of lost wars? Or is it monkeys?
Everyone has the right too be offended by what they want, but it seems a little oversensitive.

I *wish* the worst I heard growing up with my Polish, Ukrainian and Austrian background, was something like "perogie-eating, Cossack-annexed, waltzing Von Trapp".


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Hate to break it to you but last I checked French wasn’t a race. From my experience French Canada has gone out of its way to differentiate and hold itself apart from the rest of Canada. You can’t turn around and complain about being seen as different and treated differently when you’ve created that differentiation. You can’t have it both ways. 

We’re different and unique and deserve our own set of rules (when it suits us) but we want to be treated the same? RIDICULOUS!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Curious, what was the most offensive part, the part about eating cheese, or the part about having a history of lost wars? Or is it monkeys?
> Everyone has the right too be offended by what they want, but it seems a little oversensitive.
> 
> I *wish* the worst I heard growing up with my Polish, Ukrainian and Austrian background, was something like "perogie-eating, Cossack-annexed, waltzing Von Trapp".


It's not like I go ballistic every time I hear someone insulting the French. But the ongoing condescension and implications that the French are cowards is definitely offensive to me as it should be to all of us (IMO). I had to stop listening to Q-107 because Derringer never shuts the F#$k up on that shit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Hate to break it to you but last I checked French wasn’t a race. From my experience French Canada has gone out of its way to differentiate and hold itself apart from the rest of Canada. You can’t turn around and complain about being seen as different and treated differently when you’ve created that differentiation. You can’t have it both ways.
> 
> We’re different and unique and deserve our own set of rules (when it suits us) but we want to be treated the same? RIDICULOUS!


Really, so we're arguing semantics, terminology? That makes it ok?

I'm not talking about domestic squabbles regarding distinct society crap. That's Canada. I mean the general anti French crap we see all around us, particularly from the USA and Canada.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It's not like I go ballistic every time I hear someone insulting the French. But the ongoing condescension and implications that the French are cowards is definitely offensive to me as it should be to all of us (IMO). I had to stop listening to Q-107 because Derringer never shuts the F#$k up on that shit.


small price to pay for all those cushy government jobs


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

/thread


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I had to stop listening to Q-107 because ..


I always knew the time of day by what song was playing.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Really, so we're arguing semantics, terminology? That makes it ok?
> 
> I'm not talking about domestic squabbles regarding distinct society crap. That's Canada. I mean the general anti French crap we see all around us, particularly from the USA and Canada.


Who’s arguing? French isn’t a race. Fact. 

As far as anti-French sentiment goes, it’s generally not something I hear very often beyond the occasional offhand joke about the ineffectiveness of the French military. I would consider that more of a stereotype than racism. 

It may not be a popular sentiment but the truth is stereotypes exist for a reason. They didn’t just pull them out of a hat at random. They exist because enough of a given segment was uncannily similar in a particular regard that it became a stereotype. The danger is in assuming ALL people within a segment fit the stereotype, which is, of course, not the case.

The fact is, if people in general stopped whining about every little thing and just made an attempt to move past it then they would all probably be much happier. In many cases, happiness (or unhappiness) is a choice. Focus on the positive or focus on the negative. That’s up to you.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Jim Wellington said:


> adults would like to talk too.


Maybe you could point them out? I'm having difficulty identifying them in this thread.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> For a guy who doesn't worry about the "political winds of change" you sure have a lot to say about them, LOL.
> 
> You want to waste more time and money in 50 years(or whenever)?
> 
> The point is, what's cool today will not necessarily be cool then so why waste time, money and energy trying to predict?


50 year? I'm looking at maybe 10 and I'm going to enjoy them my way.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> 50 year? I'm looking at maybe 10 and I'm going to enjoy them my way.



Let's hope for a few more.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Let's hope for a few more.


Can't see living much past 80. If I do Viagra and a 20 year old cutie like this will probably take care of that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Can't see living much past 80. If I do Viagra and a 20 year old cutie like this will probably take care of that.


she's 20?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> If I wanted to start a band that would really offend people, I would call it "You people".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was called an "uber-right boomer" on a Facebook thread the other day by this girl. I said I was offended. She replied that I don't have the right to be offended.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I was called an "uber-right boomer" on a Facebook thread the other day by this girl. I said I was offended. She replied that I don't have the right to be offended.


Uber right? So you believe anyone should be able to charge whatever to drive people around? Can't see why you'd be offended by that especially from someone on facebook unless Kangaroos offend you.


Diablo said:


> If I wanted to start a band that would really offend people, I would call it "You people".


I have thought about starting a bar over the years and calling it "Home". Then when people ask You People where you are playing you could say Home. Works for frigid wives and in-laws too. Word of advice, when your wife asks you why you keep on staring at her mouth when it opens don't answer that you're looking to see if a light comes on.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> The Dixie Chicks has change their name to "The Chicks"


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> she's 20?


That's your question? Nobody else is wondering about the 3rd boob thing?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> That's your question? Nobody else is wondering about the 3rd boob thing?


Makes motorboating, among other things, a lot more fun.


----------



## HD2000 (Jul 24, 2008)

laristotle said:


> I always knew the time of day by what song was playing.


Sweet home Alabama is playing... what time is it? 

Totally agree - same damn songs every day


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> So will Lady A (A) or Lady A (B) change their/her name?
> Pre-existing "Lady A" not happy about Lady Antebellum's new name
> and will you be able to drive your Jeep Cherokee to one of their or The Chicks concerts and park it safely with this stuck on your back window?


I would never have that stuck to my back window or anything (Except maybe a garbage can)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> I would never have that stuck to my back window or anything (Except maybe a garbage can)


But then your garbage can would have gone up in flames.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> But then your garbage can would have gone up in flames.


Then I'd have to Stamp it out.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Then I'd have to Stamp it out.


Or let it burn and go to


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Can't see living much past 80. If I do Viagra and a 20 year old cutie like this will probably take care of that.



That bikini is politically incorrect. She needs to take it off.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> That bikini is politically incorrect. She needs to take it off.


That's the plan but I don't think I can post those picture here tho I don't think it's politically incorrect, just a much too big red bikini with stars on it.


----------

